# 1:20 risk of Down's :( Free hcg of 5 and pappa-a of 0.6.



## steph.

Hi all, just got a call from the doctor saying my baby has a 1:20 risk of Down's. Came as a complete shock, I thought this kind of thing happened to other people, not to me. I cant stop crying :cry: I'm trying to stay positive and focus on the fact my baby has a 95% chance of being ok. But to be honest I'm not succeeding, and dont feel positive at all. I am leaning towards having an amnio at the moment but have an appointment with my dr tomorrow to discuss.

At the ultrasound on friday everything looked great, and I am only 27. But my papp-a is 0.6MoM and my free hcg is 5MoM :nope: Anyone in the same situation or been through anything similar?


----------



## Starlight2

Hi Steph, firstly, you poor thing :( I know exactly what you are going through and sending you big huge hugs.
At my 12 week scan, I was told too that my baby had 1:20 chance of Downs based on the blood results (everything looked perfect on the scan). My hcg was 3.36 and my papp-a was a shockingly low 0.16. It all too came as a massive shock and I absolutely fell to pieces.
We decided to go with having the further diagnostic testing and after two failed attempts at a CVS (they couldn't reach the placenta due to it being at the back), I had an amnio at 16 weeks. I am delighted to say that everything came back as normal.
I am now 34 weeks pregnant. Baby is healthy and growing well. I have had regular growth scans as my papp-a was so low and this can sometimes cause problems with growth in the 3rd trimester. But so far so good so we are just hoping and praying that these last weeks go smoothly and baby will arrive safe and sound.
So please please do not give up hope - please try focus on the fact that there is a 95% chance your baby will be just fine. Wishing you all the best with everything and what you decide to do with your doc tomorrow xx


----------



## steph.

Starlight thank you so much for your reply, it gives me hope. I've just been a complete mess today and cant think of anything else. I hope the next few weeks pass by quickly and we get good news.


----------



## Wriggley

:hugs: hope everything turns out ok - i have a low pappa of 0.23 but my hcg level is also boardline low


----------



## steph.

I saw the doctor today and have booked an amnio for next friday, will probably get preliminary results on monday. He said that the baby was actually measuring too big to be able to do the combined test properly. It was measuring 89mm but they can only calculate a proper risk if the baby is between 45- 84mm, so that may have skewed my results slightly. Either way it doesnt change that my hcg level is so high and my pappa-a low. I did have high hcg with my dd at 2.88MoM but my pappa-a was also high so she wasnt high risk. Anyway these are going to be a looooong 10 days.


----------



## bumpnotyet

Thinking of you sweetie, please let us know how you get on and keep us updated xx


----------



## steph.

Thank you bumpnotyet. I will keep this thread updated on how everything goes. I cant wait until next Monday to know the preliminary results. It feels like my life has been put on hold until then.

So sorry for the loss of your baby boy :(


----------



## bumpnotyet

Ah bless you Steph,I can only imagine it must be all you can think about lovely, what a stressful time :( really do hope you're ok, please do keep us updated and I'll keep checking back to hear your news which I'm so sure will be so positive! There's such a brilliant chance of everything being perfect, but of course it must be such a worry for you, I really am thinking of you and will be including you in my prayers xx
Thank you so much for your kind words about our little one! Means so much to me, big hugs xx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I know what u are going through. It is such a rollercoaster.
My papp-a was very low at 0.08 and my hcg was low too. I had a cvs done and my baby did have a chromosome disorder and couldnt live. My papp-a was a massive indication but it was a lot lower than yours. U have a good chance of a healthy child. I wish u lots of luck xxx


----------



## steph.

Thanks mrsbroodpants. I followed your story and posted on your thread and I was just thinking of you! Now I fully understand what you must have gone through waiting to hear a definite diagnosis, and as I remember you had to wait a lot longer than I will. The waiting is so hard, hearing the poor diagnosis must be even worse. Again, i am so sorry for the loss of your little girl.

The past few days I have been doing a bit better, I managed to stop crying and trying to keep busy so I dont google. We are hoping for the best but preparing for the worst.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes keeping busy helped me and is still helping me get by. Waiting for the results is hard but try not to wish the time away. Im hoping for a good result for u. All the best xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thinking of you! I just know all will turn out good. Wishing you good luck for Friday.. Stay positive the statistics are definitely in your favor..XOXOOX:hugs:


----------



## steph.

Thanks andy! I like your positivity! I vary from having faith that everything is going to be ok, to thinking well someone has to be the "1" out of 20. Why not me? 
Through my endless googling i have accross stories of people with similar hcg and papp-a numbers. Some have had healthy babies, other had a dx of downs, and other of triploidy so theres really no way to know. By the time monday comes I´ll be a nervous wreck sitting by the phone waiting for it to ring! Uuuuuuugh!


----------



## Andypanda6570

steph. said:


> Thanks andy! I like your positivity! I vary from having faith that everything is going to be ok, to thinking well someone has to be the "1" out of 20. Why not me?
> Through my endless googling i have accross stories of people with similar hcg and papp-a numbers. Some have had healthy babies, other had a dx of downs, and other of triploidy so theres really no way to know. By the time monday comes I´ll be a nervous wreck sitting by the phone waiting for it to ring! Uuuuuuugh!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Believe me i know how you feel. Before I could do the Amnio I lost Ava, so I know how frustrating the waiting game is/ You have to think positive . I just have a good feeling that all will be ok, but I know the worry isn't going away till you hear the words everything is ok. I will be with you in spirit.. XOOXXO


----------



## DebbieF

steph. said:


> Thanks andy! I like your positivity! I vary from having faith that everything is going to be ok, to thinking well someone has to be the "1" out of 20. Why not me?
> Through my endless googling i have accross stories of people with similar hcg and papp-a numbers. Some have had healthy babies, other had a dx of downs, and other of triploidy so theres really no way to know. By the time monday comes I´ll be a nervous wreck sitting by the phone waiting for it to ring! Uuuuuuugh!

Good luck to you, Steph. Google is really not our friend at times like this.


----------



## steph.

Well the amnio is in less than 24 hours and I am super nervous. Not about the procedure itself but by the results. But at least I will have an answer either way. I was feeling quite positive yesterday, but today I've convinced myself there is something wrong with the baby. I will update after the amnio.


----------



## steph.

Oh also I can feel the baby move now. Something that should make me so happy is making me sad. She seems more real.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Good luck with the test and the results. At least this test tells u a definate answer. Not knowing can be just as hard as dealing with the truth. Hopefully everything will be well and u can get excited about feeling the baby move xxx


----------



## steph.

I had my amnio this morning. It wasnt too bad. The dr said it was quite straight forward and that the baby stayed on the other side of the uterus and didnt even realise what was going on. I was surprised he didnt use a local anaethetic though, he just shoved a massive needle into my belly! I closed my eyes and held on to hubby´s hand and it was all over in about 2 minutes.

They did an ultrasound before the procedure and baby is still looking good and measuring right on target. Of course that doesnt mean she doesnt have any abnormalities but its reassuring.

Now i have a very long weekend to get through before i find out the results. I´ll try to take your advice mrsbroodypants and not wish this time away. My sister came round today with a bag full of chocolate,cookies, cupcakes and tea so tomorrow the plan is for me to stay in bed with said bag and hubby to take my dd out for the day. It will be my first lazy day in 17 months!


----------



## littleone2010

Im glad the amnio wasn't too bad. I had the cvs and it was horrible. the waiting is so hard I know. Try and keep your mind on other things and not think the worst. I had a 1:13 chance and was devastated everything came back normal though thank goodness. Good luck xxxx


----------



## Wriggley

glad the amnIo was ok really hope the test comes back ok x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im glad the amnio went ok. Its good news that the baby looked well on the ultrasound. When i had my CVS the ultrasound that day showed my babies head had grown but not its body and the placenta didnt look so healthy. Im really hoping for good news for u. Try not to wish the time away. I will be thinking about u and your family x


----------



## steph.

Hi all, the longest day of my life is finally over. Got the call at 4.20pm, and had been staring at my phone since 8am, but the wait paid off. So far everything is normal! They tested for t21,t18,t13 and the sex chromosomes. The dr said this prelim result is 99% accurate and doesnt look at all the chromosomes but I already feel very relieved! I will get the full report in two weeks. Thank you all so much for the support over the past couple of weeks. It has meant a lot to me. I will update once we received the full results. I pray everything on that will come back normal too.

Oh and its another girl:cloud9:


----------



## littleone2010

That's fantastic news!!! Congratulations on another beautiful girl xxx


----------



## calm

That is such a great outcome, congrats on finding out its a little girl XXXX


----------



## steph.

Thanks girls! When the dr told me so far she looked healthy it was such a big relief I started sobbing. Gave my husband the fright of his life when I phoned him in floods of tears!


----------



## Wriggley

aww im so happy for you! x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congrats on your littke girl. Im so glad it all came back healthy. The results in two weeks time do not usually bring up anything else, so im hoping all is well. Excellent news xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh I am so happy for you. XO Now just enjoy your pregnancy and no more worry. Wish you all the best. H&H 9 months XOXOXOOX


----------



## DebbieF

Congratulations, I'm so happy for you! :)


----------



## maxalias

wow thats the best news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## steph.

Thanks girls. Debbie I will keep my fingers crossed for your little bubba and will follow your thread. Let us know how everything goes xxxx


----------



## steph.

Got the final results today and everything is normal!!!!!!!!! The dr said my high hcg numbers could indicate a placental problem so advised I get growth scans at 28 and 32 weeks. I still cant believe what a fright they gave me, and feel more blessed than ever to be carrying a healthy baby.

Thanks again ladies for the support over the past few weeks. Dont know what I would have done without the reassurance and kind words xxxx


----------



## littleone2010

That's great news Hun!! It's such a relief. I thought low pappa a was an indication of placental problems not high hcg? I had high hcg and wasn't told this. My pappa a was normal though. Im having growth scans due to my first child being small but not due to this screening. We felt so much better after everything was ok!! Growth scans means you get to see bubs a lot more than usual, so yay!! Xx


----------



## steph.

He said they worry if the papp-a is below 0.4. From what I understand the hcg isnt as good an indicator but some women with such high numbers have placental problems. With my daughter my hcg was 2.88MoM and they never mentioned anything, she was born weighing 2.6kg (5lbs13oz) so small but still normal. It was the geneticist over the phone who told me this, he called at 5.30pm and sounded in a rush, and I was so happy with the good news I didnt ask any questions! I have an appointment with my OB next week so will ask more questions then, but hope he agrees to giving me more scans :)


----------



## littleone2010

How interesting!! I had a small first child too but my ds screening risk with my first was 1:50,000 and jormal levels so you can imagine my panic at 1:13 lol I wish people would tell us things. I asked if I shoukd worry about my 4 times higher than normal hcg this time after my cvs and they just said "sometimes it happens" I jut had my first growth scan on Monday at 30 weeks and they have estimated baby is 3lbs 3oz which is 50th centile so she is growing well and normally at the moment. I have another at 34 weeks and really hope she continues to grow well :( I'm a little worried. My first was 5lbs 8oz but very healthy. Gosh why is there always something to worry about!!! Do update us as you go! Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thats brilliant. Congrats xxx


----------



## Lillypots

that's great news, your story gives me hope. Im waiting to hear from my test to see if my baby has downs. I had low papp a and high hcg. got another week to wait because I got the blood test.


----------



## steph.

Lillypots I am so sorry you are going through this. The waiting is so hard. I will keep you and baby in my thoughts and prayers xxx


----------



## littleone2010

Good luck lillypots, the waiting is just so difficult. I have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Sarahpg

Steph I am just finding this board and your story gives me hope. I had my nuchal on Monday and got results of 1/11 for Down's syndrome- how could this be I am a healthy 24 year old, I was doing this screening as another chance to see baby, not thinking anything could be wrong. The immediately got us in with genetic counselor and we did the maternit21 blood testing on Tuesday so now I am waiting 10-14 days for the results. I am so nervous, scared and shocked. My results were:

Nuchal: 4.3mm
Hcg: 1.09
PAPP-A: 0.26
Odds of downs 1/11

My nuchal measurement is the main concern and then the pappa. I don't know how I am going to get thru the next 2 weeks. The emotions and fear hurts. I hope that in the near future I can update with a good result like yours, but can't help think that I could be the "1". Thanks for sharing your story and inspiration, it really helps to read these and I'm glad I found this thread.


----------



## steph.

Sarah I am so sorry you are going through this. You poor thing, its so scary. I also kept thinking I must be the "1", I think anyone who receives a high risk result focuses on that 1. Try to keep busy until you get your results, I found if I stayed by myself I would inevitably get on google.

I really hope everything turns out ok for you and baby. Will keep you and baby in my thoughts and prayers xxxxx


----------



## thayet

I just found this thread, and was wondering if you had gotten any results back from the MaterniT21 test, sarahpg? I had that test done first, and it came back clear, but my combined screen came back positive so they want to do an amnio this week probably. 

I hate how there is nothing to do but wait and worry. :(

EDIT: also, Steph, I'm glad your results came back clear. I'm a bit terrified of the amnio but hopefully it's not so bad! It's hard to believe they didn't even use a local though.. sort of barbaric.


----------



## Sarahpg

Hi Thayet,

So sorry you are going thru this as well. I am still waiting for my results from maternit21 and its killing me. They said it could have been as early as today and as late as Tuesday. I am really hoping to hear tomorrow or Friday so I don't have to wait another weekend to know. 

I saw ur other post as well about taking harmony test after NT at 12 weeks. With ur harmony test, did the results come back as "negative" or a ratio? Here in the US we have BOTH the maternit21 test (that gives a positive or negative result for T21 T13 T18) and the harmony test which gives a ratio ie: 1/600 risk. So if you receive a high risk screening from NT scan plus bloodwork (which i did i was 1:11) they send you to genetic counselor and they discuss materniti21, harmony, cvs and amnio. So just wondering what kind of result you got that was the all clear? Also, what test did you do after your harmony test that now is giving you the 1:8 chance?

Hopefully we can both be out of limbo soon and have some answers for our sanity!


----------



## thayet

Hi Sarah - my integrated prenatal serum screen is what came back with the 1:8 risk factor. I don't know what the individual results are, maybe we'll find out today at the genetic counselor appt. I did the Harmony test at 13 weeks because I was worried about my NT measurement (3.1). The odds of trisomy 21, 18 or 13 all came back as 1:10,000, which is pretty low. I'm just confused - if it's not Down's, what else would cause the papp-a and hcg to be so out of whack??

Anyway hoping your results come back soon.. Hopefully I get more answers today.


----------



## Sarahpg

Thanks for clearing that up Thayet! I understand now. I don't think we have any other screenings other than the first tri NT scan and bloodwork here so not really familiar with what you are getting results from this time around. For the NT scan did they combine that with your hcg and pappa values then too or is this the first time looking at these bloods. I am no expert but I thought hcg and pappa are indicative of t21 13 or 18 so if ur harmony came bk ok I would think ur still ok. Maybe you can request the mAternit21 test now so you get a positive or negative? I'm sure talking with the GC today will make you feel alot better and they will be able to Explain what could be going on in terms that we would understand. 

Good luck today and let us know how it goes/ what they think! I am crossing my fingers for my result phone call today...


----------



## thayet

Ugh so I have an ultrasound booked for tomorrow, and the amnio on Tuesday.. It'll be a while before I get any answers. Any phone calls yet?


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Im sorry this is *happening to you* 
I want to say I'm kind of upset at your statement that you *"I thought this kind of thing happened to other people, not to me. "* I can't help but be offended that its coming across as OK for another person to get such news but not to you? Im not saying anyone deserves it, Im just saying it upset me and came across very wrong. I have a baby who is due in 12 weeks with Down Syndrome. I had a 1:5 chance, I was 35 when diagnosed and yes I was upset. not once did I wish it upon someone else rather than myself. I took it as a blessing. this little baby is mine (yours) to raise and be blessed with something so special that not every baby has. Life is dealt with cards in such a way that may not be fair to many. It isn't fair we get this kind of news, but have you had time since posting this to look at the positives that this could be a good thing? I am having my first girl and my family is not happy about that. They think Im being ripped off of my joy of my first girl having these problems. I am looking at it as that I am having my first girl that no one else will have. Someone different. :) I will also add that the statistics show that *older* moms get this diagnosis, but its all really in the cards that are dealt, You could be 19 first baby and have this or be 35 with 8th baby and have this. KWIM? Have you spoken to anyone? I think it would be beneficial. :) Lots of love. take care, this baby is special and needs you.


----------



## mommy2lilmen

wanted to add that I did the NT scan, it came back 1:5 , then I had the Harmony test (like MaterniT21) and that came back 99%, so I got the amnio done at that confirmed everything. It was the date that the Harmony Test cameback that I was at peace with the 1:5. They tried to convince me that I may be that 4:5 chance that nothing is wrong.. but after the Harmony Test came back positive. I knew there was no way they can convince me anymore and ruin my heart, I accepted it and went on like that. 
:)


----------



## Sarahpg

Mommy2lilmen I think you may have misunderstood some posting here as no one is saying anything that it should happen to other people and not "me". It is more the saying that it was such a shock that it could be "me" as it was never thought about until the risk was presented. As for the age comments, my dr point blank told me that I didn't need the NT scan but could have it if I wanted due to age, so to take it and get 1:11 results was incredibly shocking since I wasn't even going to do the test at all bc I assumed I was such low risk! Even in the shock I knew that I was going to keep my baby and love my baby regardless of the outcome, but opted for the maternit21 so I would have some more answers and be able to prepare for our child. So please do not be offended as someone expecting a DS daughter because that was not the intention and I think most people can relate that waiting for results can make people nutty and this is a place to vent one way or another and seek support. Best of luck to you and your daughetR, I truly believe it is a gift. 

Thayet- NO phone call today. I'm getting very impatient. DH called at 1 and the secretary said it had not come on the fax yet and that they come spuratically not all at one set time. Also said in the computer it still said "processing" not " resulted" . Really hoping for an answer tomorrow to not have to wait thru another weekend. I just need to know one way or another so I can move on and prepare for my baby!


----------



## steph.

Mommy2lilmen I am sorry you were upset by the comment, I really didnt mean that it was ok for other people to receive the news. I typed that out when I had just gotten the news and was in complete shock. In all honesty I really didnt expect to come back high risk, naively I thought that by being healthy and young the nt scan was just a formality. I know babies with down syndrome are born to young mums more often than those over 35, but the chances are lower and I never thought i would be in that position. I dont think any of us were prepared for that phone call. Congratulations on you little girl, she is very lucky to have you as her mummy.


----------



## thayet

mommy2lilmen said:


> Im sorry this is *happening to you*
> I want to say I'm kind of upset at your statement that you *"I thought this kind of thing happened to other people, not to me. "* I can't help but be offended that its coming across as OK for another person to get such news but not to you? Im not saying anyone deserves it, Im just saying it upset me and came across very wrong. I have a baby who is due in 12 weeks with Down Syndrome. I had a 1:5 chance, I was 35 when diagnosed and yes I was upset. not once did I wish it upon someone else rather than myself. I took it as a blessing. this little baby is mine (yours) to raise and be blessed with something so special that not every baby has. Life is dealt with cards in such a way that may not be fair to many. It isn't fair we get this kind of news, but have you had time since posting this to look at the positives that this could be a good thing? I am having my first girl and my family is not happy about that. They think Im being ripped off of my joy of my first girl having these problems. I am looking at it as that I am having my first girl that no one else will have. Someone different. :) I will also add that the statistics show that *older* moms get this diagnosis, but its all really in the cards that are dealt, You could be 19 first baby and have this or be 35 with 8th baby and have this. KWIM? Have you spoken to anyone? I think it would be beneficial. :) Lots of love. take care, this baby is special and needs you.

I'm sorry you were offended by this comment, but I think you completely misunderstood what the OP was saying. We ALL assume that everything is perfectly fine until we get that phone call, so getting the news that there might be an problem with your baby is upsetting regardless. What she meant was that we all assume that we will be in the 98% of people who have perfectly healthy babies, NOT that it's okay for ANYONE else to be in the unlucky 2% who are faced with challenges. 

I understand that your situation is somewhat delicate, and I'm happy you've made peace with your decision. What you need to understand, though, is that not everyone would make the same choice you did when faced with a diagnosis of a chromosomal abnormality. Our choices are our own to make and your judgement of the OP's comment when she was only looking for support (not wishing this on anyone!) is uncalled for.


----------



## Lillypots

any news sarahpg? xxx


----------



## Sarahpg

No news yet :( my husband called the genetics office to ask how it works with the weekend and the secretary said my results had not come in yet and the office phone closes at 4pm but my genetic counselor is there until 5:30 and checks the fax before she leaves for results and will call if they come in by 5:30. Otherwise they make calls first thing Monday AM for results that come in over the weekend. So it is 3:30 here now so I have 2 hrs left to find out or else it looks like it is going to be another long weekend of not knowing....

I had my regular ob appointment today and my dr was great explained just be patient etc. also got to hear my little ones heartbeat with Doppler which was amazing and she said sounded perfect (bounced between 144-156) and heard this occasional loud Bang on the Doppler which I immediately freaked out (thinking heart defect) but she laughed at me and said no that would be your baby kicking away and said well apparently its beurological system and spine are working correcrly. So baby was very active this am and I enjoyed that.

I just really want my results!!! I need to put this phase in the past and move on with my pregnancy in one direction or another and re-celebrate that I'm having a baby.

Hope everyone has an enjoyable weekend!


----------



## Sarahpg

Lillypots did you ever post your results/ did I miss it?? Hope all is well with u!



Lillypots said:


> any news sarahpg? xxx


----------



## thayet

Hey ladies.. just wanted to update you that I had my ultrasound today. They were able to measure everything and it all looked good. NT measurement was well within normal limits, no cardiac abnormalities were seen, and no soft markers for any known genetic issues. So huge sigh of relief. I have my amnio Tuesday morning and then a fetal echo to further look at the heart on July 5th. 

Sarah that sucks that you have to wait over the weekend.. I'm sure the results will be there first thing Monday morning! The waiting is the hardest part but it's good that your OB is supportive and listened to your concerns and tried to put you at ease. I have my fx'd for you.. update us as soon as you hear!


----------



## Lillypots

yeh my harmony test came back clear.i had.my own thread on gestational complications.its took 12 days in total to hear back.mine had to be sent from the uk though.it doesnt take that long is us.i wrote off the weekends when waiting for my results.didnt expect to hear then.you just feel like your lifes on hold dont you until you hear either way.im keeping my fingers crossed every day for you.i wont say try to have a good weekend coz i know you wont.my weekends waiting were horrific.xxxx


----------



## Lillypots

chuffed for you thayet  i bet this is a lucky thread  were all gona get great news xxx


----------



## Sarahpg

So glad to hear your happy news Thayet! I really hope this is a lucky thread! My genetic counselor called me at 5:15 tonight, my heart stopped when I saw the number on my phone. Unfortunately she was calling to let me know that she still did not have my results and that she called the lab and they said probably Monday, if not Tuesday. She asked if it was a problem with the blood sample (not enough dna or if they had to go to 2nd vial and they said no it was still just processingf) It was nice of her to call with an update but I was hoping for results! Makes me wonder, do positive results take longer as they "double check"? My mind is getting the best of me with thoughts...

She did however have the results of my genetic testing on me to see if I am a carrier of like 12 different things ( cystic fibrosis and a bunch of stuff) which also included being a genetic carrier for translocation Down syndrome (the only form of downs that is genetic). I was especially worried about the translocation downs gene because my paternal aunt had a bunch of miscarriages and had genetics done and she has the translocation downs gene. So my father could potentially have it and pass it to me, which would make my risk be even higher. Anyway, with all that said ALL the genetic carrier results came back negative on me so if my baby does have downs it will truly be the lightning strike and not any pre-determined genetics on my part which makes me feel better to know.

Just trying to get thru this weekend with any shred of sanity I have and praying for the call first thing Monday morning. Thanks for all the encouragement ladies and I love the positive outcome stories that have been flooding this thread.

Lillypots I totally forgot, I followed ur thread before, my brain isn't totally there right now(I guess I'm distracted?!) thanks for reminding me about ur harmony test results :)


----------



## thayet

Hey that's good news about your genetic analysis, sarah! I'm sorry it's taking so long for the full report. Just waiting for the amnio itself is killing me! 

I think this is a lucky thread.. Hopefully we all end up with our perfect little ones after all this worrying :)


----------



## Sarahpg

Hi ladies,

I got my results this AM and it came back NEGATIVE for trisomy 13 18 and 21, and we are having a girl! I am so relieved to have our results as the waiting is the hardest part, knowing either way is a huge relief. Thank you for all the support this thread has offered, it truly was an impossible 2 long weeks. Now our genetic counselor says we will have an early anatomy scan at 17 weeks and fetal echocardiogram at 20 weeks to check for atructural abnormalities and the heart. But she said she is feeling much better (as are we) and now I feel I can enjoy this pregnancy.


----------



## littleone2010

Fantastic news!!! :happydance: now you can relax somewhat and enjoy it a bit more. I also had to have a fetal echo cardiogram and everything was fine. It's just a precaution. The waiting is the worst. Totally over the moon for you xxx


----------



## Lillypots

yeyyy! thats amazing! i know exactly how you feel.most relieving feeling in the world.ive enjoyed my pregnancy so much since i got my good news and now you get to aswell.so happy for you.xxxxxx


----------



## steph.

I'm so happy to hear the good news! this really is a lucky thread!


----------



## thayet

Yayyy sarah that's great! Now you can take a deep breath and start to enjoy the whole experience. Do you get more detailed results or is the last thing you were waiting for? My genetic counselor said to expect prelim results in 48 hours then more detailed analysis in a couple weeks.

Also congrats on team pink! :)

EDIT sorry just clued in that you're due a bit later than I am, other scan etc aren't until later :)


----------



## Sarahpg

This is the last thing Im waiting for from this test. I will have an early anatomy scan at 17 weeks and a fetal echocardiogram at 20 weeks but other than that it will hopefully be pregnancy as normal and looking forward to "uneventuful"! So excited to be on team pink!


----------



## thayet

Well the prelim amnio results are in.. and we are clear for trisomies 13, 18 and 21! The Harmony test predicted this already but it's good to have it confirmed. Now the long, long wait for the full report, then the fetal echo, and we're hopefully done with all this testing. 

This thread is a lucky thread! Thanks ladies for all the support, let's keep each other updated as more results come in :flower:


----------



## thayet

Hey ladies, I said I would update when I got my final results back from the amnio. Everything came back fine (no trisomies, no known chromosomal abnormalities) so we can finally breathe a sigh of relief. The fetal echo was clear as well, ruling out any cardiac issues that are sometimes associated with a higher-than-average NT measurement. 

Hopefully anyone who finds this thread and is facing a similar situation will take heart from all our positive end results! An abnormal screen or 12 week scan doesn't necessarily mean the worst, even though it is hard to keep a positive mindset. 

Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:


----------



## littleone2010

That's amazing news, it's such a relief. I almost couldn't believe it when we got the all ok. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy hun xx


----------



## Sarahpg

So happy for you Thayet!! Enjoy your pregnancy! I have my early anatomy scan tomorrow, slightly nervous but excited to see my little princess again!


----------



## maxalias

such happy news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## mickellwife

My risk came back at 1:51 :(

Hcg-3.68
Papp-A 0.58
Nuchal- 2.3mm

I had my 20 week scan and an extra scan the day after and it showed no abnormalities but they said it doesn't mean he hasn't got downs as he still could. All his measurements were normal and on target. 

They don't do amnios where i live so it wasn't an option. When i first got the phone call that he was high risk, i cried for about a week solid but then i thought, i actually was more worried about him having a disorder which meant he wouldnt survive outside the womb then him having down syndrome. 

We have such a bond with our son and love him regardless. So it's just a waiting game to see if he does after he is born x


----------



## Garnet

mickellwife said:


> My risk came back at 1:51 :(
> 
> Hcg-3.68
> Papp-A 0.58
> Nuchal- 2.3mm
> 
> I had my 20 week scan and an extra scan the day after and it showed no abnormalities but they said it doesn't mean he hasn't got downs as he still could. All his measurements were normal and on target.
> 
> They don't do amnios where i live so it wasn't an option. When i first got the phone call that he was high risk, i cried for about a week solid but then i thought, i actually was more worried about him having a disorder which meant he wouldnt survive outside the womb then him having down syndrome.
> 
> We have such a bond with our son and love him regardless. So it's just a waiting game to see if he does after he is born x

Sorry but that make me irritataded as heck. 20 week scan should tell a Dr weather or not your son has Downs. If the results after scan came back without markers then he probably does not have Downs. Downs markers are significants such as nose and heart troubles. I can't believe those Drs still let you believe he has Downs. 1/50 is not a really really high risk for Downs and if you came back with 1/20 then there would be worry. Please enjpy your pregnancy and I'm sure he is healthy.


----------



## thayet

Garnet said:


> Sorry but that make me irritataded as heck. 20 week scan should tell a Dr weather or not your son has Downs. If the results after scan came back without markers then he probably does not have Downs. Downs markers are significants such as nose and heart troubles. I can't believe those Drs still let you believe he has Downs. 1/50 is not a really really high risk for Downs and if you came back with 1/20 then there would be worry. Please enjpy your pregnancy and I'm sure he is healthy.

Not all Down's babies have abnormal ultrasounds, unfortunately. That's why ultrasound combined with an amnio is the best way to detect it before birth.


----------



## steph.

mickellwife said:


> My risk came back at 1:51 :(
> 
> Hcg-3.68
> Papp-A 0.58
> Nuchal- 2.3mm
> 
> I had my 20 week scan and an extra scan the day after and it showed no abnormalities but they said it doesn't mean he hasn't got downs as he still could. All his measurements were normal and on target.
> 
> They don't do amnios where i live so it wasn't an option. When i first got the phone call that he was high risk, i cried for about a week solid but then i thought, i actually was more worried about him having a disorder which meant he wouldnt survive outside the womb then him having down syndrome.
> 
> We have such a bond with our son and love him regardless. So it's just a waiting game to see if he does after he is born x

Mickellwife it must be so hard to go through the pregnancy without knowing. The two weeks I had to wait felt like a lifetime, I cant imagine going 6 months. I am so glad regardless your baby seems very healthy and very loved. 
:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

thayet said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Sorry but that make me irritataded as heck. 20 week scan should tell a Dr weather or not your son has Downs. If the results after scan came back without markers then he probably does not have Downs. Downs markers are significants such as nose and heart troubles. I can't believe those Drs still let you believe he has Downs. 1/50 is not a really really high risk for Downs and if you came back with 1/20 then there would be worry. Please enjpy your pregnancy and I'm sure he is healthy.
> 
> Not all Down's babies have abnormal ultrasounds, unfortunately. That's why ultrasound combined with an amnio is the best way to detect it before birth.Click to expand...

I understand that but that is in rare cases. There are significant things that they look for at the scans. I know plenty of women that refused amnio and went on to their 20 week scan or Level ll scan and the baby was fine. In fact 2 of my friends personally had 20 week scans of 1/5 chances and 1/6 chances and had perfectly healthy babies..


----------

